# Western Australia State Sponsorship



## henniandjohn (Dec 17, 2009)

Does anyone know how long it is taking to get State Sponsorship for Western Australia? We applied on 11/8/09 and are still waiting. I am a Cook. 

henniandjohn


----------



## Wanderer (Jun 16, 2007)

I've heard WA are one of the longest processing states re time - can be to about four months, so perhaps you're not too far off getting it.

Immigration process itself could be quite a while too and you may want to explore the possibilities of getting an employer sponsor - Employer Sponsored Workers - Workers - Visas & Immigration


----------



## henniandjohn (Dec 17, 2009)

Many Thanks for this,

henniandjohn


----------



## flamboyant (Dec 25, 2009)

Hey,

I had to wait for 5 months before I got it, I applied on 07 July 2009 (Accountant) and got the approval on 11 December 2009.

Regards


----------



## amankodi (Dec 25, 2009)

Hi,

I have applied on 15/July 09 for WA state sponsorship. I am a chemical engineer with my job category listed on MODL. I am still awaiting my state sponsorship.

Could anyone tell me how long it takes??? At the time of applying I got a message from WA (state sponsorship office) telling me not to followup for at least 3 months. It's now 5 months and when I followed up thru my agent they just told him it would take a bit longer.

Are there any options/ alternatives available?

Is it worth applying directly for immigration?

Regards,
Ashwin from Mumbai India


----------



## Wanderer (Jun 16, 2007)

Hi amankodi,
Your agent should be able to advise you of two things:
1. Chemical Engineering is on the CSL - http://www.immi.gov.au/skilled/general-skilled-migration/pdf/critical-skills-list.pdf
2. Hopefully if your application is complete and ready to go it can be submitted as a 175 whilst the state nomination application is preceding, they being two separate things and state nomination is one thing that can be submitted after a visa application and then the 175 becomes a 176.

You may want to review what your work opportunities in WA will be for a CE as much more scope in eastern states.


----------



## amankodi (Dec 25, 2009)

Hi Wanderer ,

Thanks for replying so fast...

My agent had informed me that if I tried to do what you recommended i.e. apply for immigration and then add the WA state sponsorship as and when it comes there would be no real benefit as at the time of lodging the state sponsorship, the entire process time would again be reset (immigrations would regard this as a fresh application). That is why they advised me to wait for the WA state sponsorship. 

Also your point on the Eastern States could you please elaborate...I had read/heard that for the quality of lifestyle and facilities WA ranks as one of the best in Australia. There are presumably a good no. of jobs for chemical engrs with 5-6 years....

I would be very interested in your opinion as I have completed all pre requisites for state sponsorship and I feel I am ready for immigration as well...

I have an IELTS score of 8 and also hold a positive skills assement certificate for my field i.e. chem. engr. 

Look forward to your reply.

Regards,
Ashwin


----------



## Wanderer (Jun 16, 2007)

I'm not aware exactly how DIAC process a 175/176 re lodgement date when a state nomination is put in afterwards but it is something you could try and check yourself via a pre lodgement enquiry via contact on Department of Immigration & Citizenship

WA like just about all of Australia can offer quality living but there are factors there: relative isolation, real estate and other living costs relatively high and though plenty of work as resources sector continues to develop and there'll be some CE roles, you're talking of a population of about 10% that of Australia, the far greater concentration of population and industry being ib east and also a far greater diversity of living options.


----------



## amankodi (Dec 25, 2009)

Dear Wanderer,

Thanks for your replies.....I appreciate your advice and will try to find out more.

I know a lot of people have been asking this but I would like to know when I could expect a reply from WA for the state sponsorship given that I have lodged my application on 15 th July... *Could you give me some idea / time frame for the same....*
Thanks for your help....

Regards,
Ashwin


----------



## Wanderer (Jun 16, 2007)

Other than what people have posted on this thread amankodi you could browse the timeline sticky thread and see if there's any indication but whatever duration WA give as a guide, it'll be only that for numbers of applicants and staffing levels as well as the applications themselves will affect outcome.


----------



## Mohsinsa (Dec 29, 2009)

flamboyant said:


> Hey,
> 
> I had to wait for 5 months before I got it, I applied on 07 July 2009 (Accountant) and got the approval on 11 December 2009.
> 
> Regards


Hi There

would like to ask you what was your IELTS Score at that time did you have minimum 7 in each module?
and one more question did you apply from a western country or asian country? what was your secret to get visa so early after I got my assessment in 2008 I applied in Nov-08 and so far no reply no response ..thanks
Mohsin


----------



## sganguly09 (Dec 30, 2009)

Dear Wanderer,

I am very new to this forum. 
Can you give some idea as to how long does the State of Victoria take for approval of State sponsorship applications ?

Regards,

Ganguly


----------



## flamboyant (Dec 25, 2009)

Mohsinsa said:


> Hi There
> 
> would like to ask you what was your IELTS Score at that time did you have minimum 7 in each module?
> and one more question did you apply from a western country or asian country? what was your secret to get visa so early after I got my assessment in 2008 I applied in Nov-08 and so far no reply no response ..thanks
> Mohsin


Hi Mohsin,

First of all I am still waiting for my PR, Its only the State Sponsorship for Western Australia that I got approved for and it took me five months before they approved my application...applied for SS to WA (Perth) on 07.07.2009 and got the approval on 11.12.2009....So you can imagine the Work load the Immigration guys are going through...

It was only after 23 July that WA started asking for 7 in all bands, prior to it that was not the case...

I am from High Risk Country (India)...

Just waiting to hear from CO now  I hope its gona be quick, as I have State Sponsorship now.... expecting some more changes in Jan 2010...

Regards


----------



## sganguly09 (Dec 30, 2009)

Dear Wanderer,

I am very new to this forum. 
Can you give some idea as to how long does the State of Victoria take for approval of State sponsorship applications ?

Regards,

Ganguly


----------



## crazy horse (Jan 1, 2010)

Hi

Submitted state sponsorship application on 21st July 2009 and still waiting. 
Based on Flamboyant's response above I would hope to receive it in early Jan. 
I would imagine the SBDC in WA would have taken leave over the Christmas/New Year period, so processing would have been on hold until next week.


----------



## maisara (Jan 1, 2010)

Hi ! I am new to this forum. Can you please tell me how can I apply for state sponsorship, Queensland in particular ? Thanks


----------



## crazy horse (Jan 1, 2010)

Hi Maisara

check out the link below

Work Live Play
then select the "migration information" tab

I believe they have cut down on he number of occupations they are willing to sponsor:
see this link :

Queensland Cuts State Sponsorship Occupations | Access Migration

hope this helps


----------



## maisara (Jan 1, 2010)

Thanks a lot crazy horse. I will continue exploring.


----------

